# N0vice - Older Backhoe/Loader Buying Advice



## zippinbye (Nov 13, 2010)

I'm looking for a backhoe/loader for homeowner use. Budget is probably less then $10K, unless I try to trade my 27' Sea Ray cabin cruiser, then I have more like $15K or so to spend - but I'm hoping to work a trailer into that too. I need to tow it with my Dodge/Cummins 3500 - a bit over weight is okay, as the only long trip will be initial delivery, and then occasional short movements. I'm not a construction guy, but I have run farm tractors, Bobcats, mini excavators and an old Ford backhoe as part of farm and resort jobs, mainly in high school and college. 

I have only 4 acres, but it's on an island and logistics make renting difficult and expensive. I hope to find something that I can use as long as I need and resell later for little loss. I will be mainly trenching and clearing brush, logging and landscaping. I'll be building two septic systems, deepening some ponds, maybe skidding an old cabin to a different location. As much as I enjoyed using a mini excavator a few months ago, I think the versitility of a traditional wheeled machine is what I need. 

Any suggestions on what to look for? My annual useage will be way low compared to a pro, but I cannot deal with any major component failures or rebuilds. I'm mechanically inclined, so small repairs and maintenance are okay. After some Craigslist and classified browsing in the Western States, I'm guessing my limits are late 80's and older machines. There seem to be a lot of Case 580s, John Deere 310s and various Ford/New Hollands available. Any brands/models that are more desireable or that should be avoided? As best as I can tell, the various iterations Case 580 are the "Chevy 350" of the diesel loader/backhoe world, making support a simpler and perhaps more affordale than some less popular machines. Am I right? If I find a machine I like, would it be reasonable to require a presale inspection at a shop? Or if it runs well and doesn't leak much after a thorough test run, are my chances pretty good? Do most operators keep good service records regarding what's been replaced or overhauled? Do hours really matter if it seems well-maintained? Thanks so much for indulging my very basic questions! - Rich in Las Vegas


----------

